# [SOLVED] Can not get Windows 8.1 to recognize a 2nd monitor



## Dark star Balla (Feb 16, 2008)

I've switched monitors, switched inputs from VGA to HDMI to DVI tried various cables and it seems my machine only recognizes the monitor connected via VGA.
Windows 8.1, i7 3770, P8Z77-VLK, Radeon HD6450. Any Ideas, suggesyions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can not get Windows 8.1 to recognize a 2nd monitor*

Update your video adapter driver to the lastest 8.1 driver: Desktop


----------



## Dark star Balla (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Can not get Windows 8.1 to recognize a 2nd monitor*

Do you mean the "Display Adapter"? It just shows the video card I installed and I've updated it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can not get Windows 8.1 to recognize a 2nd monitor*

Did you install the *Catalyst Software Suite*? If so, you would click on the Catalyst Control Pane licon in your Task Bar by the clock or in the Windows Control Panel and go to Dual Monitor configuration. If your second monitor is not displayed in Catalyst, make sure the input (DVI, HDMI etc) is selected on the controls on the monitor itself.


----------



## Dark star Balla (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Can not get Windows 8.1 to recognize a 2nd monitor*

thanks for all of your assistance. O was using vga to dvi connections which worked with my other card but not this. Connected dvi to dvi it recognized it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can not get Windows 8.1 to recognize a 2nd monitor*

Glad to see you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

